# What is your wish lists for Animal Crossing Switch?



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2018)

So hey everyone.
Recently I've been watching a lot of videos about what people want to see in Animal Crossing Switch, some ideas I like, and some I dislike.
But what do you guys want to see in the next installment?

*Here's my list.*

I just want way bigger multilayered villages, bigger houses, both inside, and outside, and remove the loading screen when entering houses.

Give the villagers yards with stuff in em, and give the players yards as well, and get another section in the shops for outdoor furniture.

Biomes, when you start the game just like there's random town layouts let Rover ask where the village is, like in the mountains, near the beach, in a glade etc.

More public works ofc, and the limit should be way higher, I reached it in my main town before I even considered it done, making it so that my town never got 100% completed imo.

I know people want the ability to decide where villagers can place their houses, but instead I think they should make it so that the villager that wants to move in wanders around the village the day before the plot appears, in that day you can talk to the villager, and "help" them decide where to put their house, if you do not they'll pick a random spot, it'll give people more reason to play everyday to make sure they don't miss it, and also not make it too easy, and dictatorish compared to just straight up decide the only spaces they can move in, after all Animal Crossing is a life simulation first, before it's a creative game, and what makes your town special is that you put in the effort, and fight against the rules, if there's no rules there's no effort, and therefore no villages will be special.﻿


----------



## CritterCove (May 9, 2018)

My biggest wish is a way to redecorate villager's homes. Need some sort of system to fix the nightmares they eventually become.


----------



## matt (May 9, 2018)

I want Tortimer island again


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2018)

CritterCove said:


> My biggest wish is a way to redecorate villager's homes. Need some sort of system to fix the nightmares they eventually become.



If you give them furniture they'll replace, and put it in their houses.
Although I guess they could add the HHD idea to the game, and allow you to get a certificate training, which would make your villagers randomly trigger an event to let you furnish their houses with all the furniture they own, from shopping, presents, trading etc.
Basically keep a hidden storage for all villagers, and everything they gain will be kept there, and you'd be able to use them to decorate their house in that event.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2018)

Here are my ideas.

*A town like how it was in the GC. 5 numbers and 6 letters:*
In New Leaf, we have 5 horizontal acres, but only 4 vertical acres. GC has 5 horizontal acres and 6 vertical acres. We certainly need that back.

*Make your own map:*
Here's how I think you can do this. Rover will forget to bring preset maps on his trip with you, so he tells you in detail what it looks like. This is where you create your own map, and meet up with a new special NPC that you'll meet later in the game to give you a tutorial on how to create a map.

*More part-time jobs:*
In New Leaf, you got to take a part-time job in the Roost Cafe. However, in AC Switch, you can have more part-time jobs. You can sell clothing in the Able Sisters, (Not the way you could do it in Wild World/City Folk) be a part-time home designer in Nook's Homes and choose where a new villager's house will be and design the exterior and interior house. You can even choose how big you want the interior room to be, but not the exterior. You can have more part-time jobs other than what I suggested.

*Run your own mall:*
The mainstreet no longer exists in AC Switch, now it is located at the boardwalk on the beach. (I'll talk more about this)
In the boardwalk resides a mall, which is empty and very poor. The only stores open are what the main stores you unlock at the start of when you make a new town in New Leaf's mainstreet.
As you keep buying stuff in there, they'll raise enough money to build new stores. And when you've unlocked certain stores, you can decorate your own mall with colors and pwp like things. And just like Happy Home Designer, you can make your own stores that your villagers, in town or not (Special villagers can appear in your stores as well) can enjoy.
You can even have OK Motors in the mall as well. They've evolved from camper to racer, they act as those people at pit stops. What they can do is import your character as a racer on Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and many more! (You can do so with your mii, so i don't see why not your AC player)
You can decorate your mall however you want it.

*A Boardwalk instead of mainstreet, and a new way to meet random online people:*
The boardwalk is a replacement of the mainstreet, now it is a horizontal boardwalk, with many stores and attractions open. You can even go to an interactive beach where you can fish, swim or just plain relax.
What else besides all that, is a 24/7 carnival. It is a mix of tortimer island, club tortimer and amiibo festival. You can choose to either go alone or with others. Unlike club tortimer, you can actually get kicked out for begging, being rude, saying bad words, etc. If you ever wanted to add someone as a friend, there is now a button to do so. And unlike amiibo festival, its not boring. You can actually walk in the carnival, play a remix of amiibo festival and island tour minigames and new minigames too. You earn carnival tokens each time you play a game, and earn carnival exclusive furniture, clothing and holdables too. This will be a great way to make the longevity of online gameplay longer, because club tortimer is boring nowadays.

Those are my ideas.


----------



## Vonny (May 10, 2018)

*Choose villager house plot locations
*Customize villagers homes HHD style
*Dress up villagers with clothes, hats and accessories
*amiibo card support similar to New Leaf
*Redd, Pascal, Katie, Katrina and Sable etc amiibo figures


----------



## Tinkalila (May 10, 2018)

- upgraded graphics! nothing too drastic, just something similar to the mario kart course.
- more pwps and a better system for placing them
- choosing where villagers move in
- multilayered town / bigger town


----------



## ForgottenT (May 10, 2018)

Tinkalila said:


> - upgraded graphics! nothing too drastic, just something similar to the mario kart course.
> - more pwps and a better system for placing them
> - choosing where villagers move in
> - multilayered town / bigger town



Indeed, the Mario kart course is gorgeous, would love graphics like those, I agree with all your points


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2018)

I have to disagree with AC Switch looking like the Mario Kart 8 Course. Animal Crossing graphics are supposed to look cartoony, the MK8 one looks realistic and would look really out of place if implemented in the next installment. If anything, it’ll look like Pocket Camp’s graphics.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 11, 2018)

i just _really_ want there to a new feature in the post office where you can transfer bells/items to other player's towns. giving bells to people is way harder than it should be tbh. i do kinda hope that they don't push the new game towards being very online-oriented (as in, they push you to interact with players and stuff more than in ac:nl), but with their new paid service, it seems pretty likely. y'know, because nintendo's so poor, they just really need that extra money! *sweats nervously and tries to ignore Nintendo laughing evilly as they count the millions they've made off of pocket camp's fortune cookies*


----------



## ForgottenT (May 11, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> i just _really_ want there to a new feature in the post office where you can transfer bells/items to other player's towns. giving bells to people is way harder than it should be tbh. i do kinda hope that they don't push the new game towards being very online-oriented (as in, they push you to interact with players and stuff more than in ac:nl), but with their new paid service, it seems pretty likely. y'know, because nintendo's so poor, they just really need that extra money! *sweats nervously and tries to ignore Nintendo laughing evilly as they count the millions they've made off of pocket camp's fortune cookies*



I think they should just add the credit cards, so that you can put as much money on it as you want, and drop it, or send it in a mail to other players, I also don't want them to push online too far either, I know a lot of people want online "lobbies" Personally I don't like the idea.


----------



## Sakura625 (May 11, 2018)

I'd mostly like..
-More, and more different variations of public works projects
-More maps in general; I find myself resetting for "the perfect map" too often when starting a new game
-A better system for placing down public works projects; similar to HHD, where you can place down projects by hand and look around the area you put it in
-Ability to change or select your natural skin color without a tan
-Ability to change what eyes you have/what face you have
-Definitely more, and more diverse dialogue; all of the villagers in New-Leaf seemingly repeat the same lines over and over again
-"Ruder" villagers; all of the villagers in New-Leaf tend to be overly nice to you
-More evident villager relationships ^^, when the villagers were more rude, it was much more rewarding to befriend them and see them warm up to you


----------



## ForgottenT (May 11, 2018)

Oh yeah I'd also like to have different doors/openings for inside the house, and be able to decide where they go, it's kinda annoying having these huge holes, especially the main room with giant gaping holes on every side.


----------



## L0g1c (May 11, 2018)

ForgottenT said:


> Basically keep a hidden storage for all villagers, and everything they gain will be kept there



...I thought AC already did that. They occasionally mention having an item I gave to them a long time ago that isn't in their house (or they sell it to re-tail).


----------



## ForgottenT (May 11, 2018)

L0g1c said:


> ...I thought AC already did that. They occasionally mention having an item I gave to them a long time ago that isn't in their house (or they sell it to re-tail).



Wether they actually have a hidden storage, or the game just randomly triggers a random item they suddenly posses.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 11, 2018)

As cool as a lot of the requests to "Fully customize [x] or [y]", adding features like that eventually pile up and take this game from being a laid back trip to another life suddenly becomes a game about micro managing every little aspect of a town full of furries, and that to me removes the essence of the series.

My own personal wishlist is:

- Complete camera control. No more of that rolling log/overhead stuff that was done early on as means of getting past a weak console's limitations. The power is there now, let's take Animal Crossing to a new level.

- More weather effects: Blowing leaves in the autumn. Reflective puddles after rainfall that you can splash through. Wind with varying levels of power and gusts. This opens the door for strong winds during thunderstorms that can damage fruit trees and hurricanes, which can destroy trees or even PWPs

Just imagine a night of strong wind and heavy snow! The swirling snowflakes against the starry night sky! Wind direction and strength could be determined by a windmill or smaller, similar PWPs upon interaction. 

- A photo mode like in Mario Odyssey so that we can take some nicer screenshots without the HUD and whatnot.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 11, 2018)

I just thought of something else, I’d like them to add a transparent layer to QR codes, and greatly increase the amount each character can hold.


----------



## MelbaBear (May 18, 2018)

I really hope we get a better way of making and laying paths instead of using QR codes on the ground. And the villagers would acknowledge them, etc!


----------



## Blue Cup (May 18, 2018)

MelbaBear said:


> I really hope we get a better way of making and laying paths instead of using QR codes on the ground. And the villagers would acknowledge them, etc!



With how big the whole custom paths thing blew up in New Leaf, it wouldn't surprise me in the least if they gave us the ability to design paths that are more than just patterns thrown onto the ground.


----------



## Marte (May 18, 2018)

I miss Gullivers UFO haha… and Cornimer, Yay Day and La-Di-Day


----------



## Junee (May 18, 2018)

Hoo boy, here we go!

- Larger towns, preferably with tiered towns and 15 villager limit returning.
- The option to place where new villagers move in like PWPs.
- The ability to choose your skin color like in HHD and PC.
- Enough villagers of each species that you can make a full, single species themed town for all of them.
- All species to have at least one villager of each personality.
- Unique dialog/behavior for each species ie dog villagers talk about burying bones or elephant villagers are less likely to move into your town if you have mouse villagers.
- Bat villagers! Divided into micro bats (the small leaf nosed bats) and macro bats (the large fox-faced bats).
- Villagers will ask you to redecorate their homes from time to time.
- You and the villagers have little front yards that you can decorate.
- Caves and trees that you can explore and convert into secret bases. Unique bugs/fish/fossils/gems can be found in these areas.
- More QR code space like in HHD.
- More storage space in general!
- An actual road/pathway system for designing with different sound effects.
- The kitty meowing music to return!
- The ability to send mail/gifts to your friends.
- More weather.
- Constellation designing to return!
- More bugs/fish/fossils! I need mooooooore!


----------



## piercedhorizon (May 18, 2018)

Junee said:


> Hoo boy, here we go!
> 
> - Larger towns, preferably with tiered towns and 15 villager limit returning.
> - The option to place where new villagers move in like PWPs.
> ...



That is quite the  list! I agree with all of these! 
I wish that you could also have more PWPs like Resturant, maybe like Amusement park (rides, booths, carnival games ect.)  & of course a bigger town, and one more for thought, able to place new villagers where you want them!


----------



## Blue Cup (May 18, 2018)

Bunch of great ideas being posted, but one in particular I keep seeing brought up is an absolute impossibility.

QR codes.

The Switch _does not_ have a camera, so QR codes are either going to be a thing of the past or Nintendo will have some workaround that requires connecting your phone to your Switch (or via some online website service that can send data to your Switch).


----------



## ForgottenT (May 18, 2018)

Blue Cup said:


> Bunch of great ideas being posted, but one in particular I keep seeing brought up is an absolute impossibility.
> 
> QR codes.
> 
> The Switch _does not_ have a camera, so QR codes are either going to be a thing of the past or Nintendo will have some workaround that requires connecting your phone to your Switch (or via some online website service that can send data to your Switch).



The Nintendo Switch app can easily have the ability to read QR codes implemented, and in Splatoon you can order special gear via the Switch app, and they'll show up in the game on your switch instantly, it's that simple really.
Scan QR code via mobile app -> App sends the data to your switch.


----------



## RadicalPencilUser (May 18, 2018)

Not sure if it's been said yet, but I would love to have some villagers from the old games! Or at the very least, not be a mayor again? I feel like that's a New Leaf feature that sets it apart and that they should try something else.


----------



## dimicrow (May 18, 2018)

PERSONALITY!! I loved when the villagers would get all sassy and stuff in the past games. now, in NL, they're all kinda copy-paste. Mr. Ressetti, too!! I get that kids were scared of him, and heck I was too lmao, but now I miss his super long rambles :v

- - - Post Merge - - -



Junee said:


> The kitty meowing music to return!



yesssss omg I remember everybody going 'wait, wheres the cat?! D:' that's my fav track, lmao


----------



## Marte (May 20, 2018)

Aaaaaa I totally forgot to put this on my list, but the Acorn festival! And the acorn trees! Get me my boy Corminer back! ♡


----------



## Blue Cup (May 20, 2018)

ForgottenT said:


> The Nintendo Switch app can easily have the ability to read QR codes implemented, and in Splatoon you can order special gear via the Switch app, and they'll show up in the game on your switch instantly, it's that simple really.
> Scan QR code via mobile app -> App sends the data to your switch.



Honestly, I completely forgot about that app. But yeah, that's the perfect remedy. Whether Nintendo implements it or not is a whoooole other story.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 20, 2018)

You know how the island is a place where it's summer all year-round? Well I think they should do the same with winter. Add a mountain area that would be accessible by ski lift. The ski lift would be located in the train station (which would be much bigger) and take you north to the mountain. The mountain would be high enough that there would be snow year-round, making it possible to do winter activities in the middle of July.


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2018)

I want a lot of things based on Pocket camp like the new flowers or furnitures.
I would also like a more multiplayer friendly game, lots of new villagers including new species like giraffes or lizards.
Maybe adding a little more story/lore would also be cool, and divide villagers into more personnalities.


----------



## tsukune_713 (May 21, 2018)

-i want it to look similar to the mario kart tract (and definitely not like like pocket camp, thats toned down nl graphics, no reason to use worse graphics than whats out already)
- I want it to be a big town with the new graphics so it feels like a forest or where ever you design your town to be
- More flowers (like in pocket camp) bugs and fish and fossils, having more options is always better in that regard
- more kinds of trees and i dont mean fruit trees exactly, but trees that may have flowers in it most of the year, trees that are bigger than the others, ones that have different color leafs
- i dont think we should have complete control where villagers go, your idea wasnt bad where we can suggest but i think the villager itself should choose in the end lol
- i want the villager personalities to be stronger liek they used to be, cranky s being rude sometimes, jocks out doing sporty things, etc...
- for the shopping area to be a place i want to actually go and not just to do whatever i need to quick
- More themes of furniture
-more map layouts and variety of changes that they can have 
- more weather and for the weather to get more extreme at times, like severe thunderstorms, snowstorms, big waves hitting the beach, strong wind at times (that doesnt damage anything)
- for the season changes to change the sun position which changes how things look (they do it pretty well in the mario kart tract)
- no more balloon furniture coming from the balloons xD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 21, 2018)

1. Unrealistic but PLEASE let me be an animal 
2. More skintone options
3. Let you customize your character at the very beginning like in ACHHD instead of being chosen based off of your answers
4. Public works on the beach
5. Villager houses on the beach
6. More colors for custom QR codes
7. !!! OVERALLS !!!
8. More unique villager species


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2018)

Blue Cup said:


> Honestly, I completely forgot about that app. But yeah, that's the perfect remedy. Whether Nintendo implements it or not is a whoooole other story.



I suppose, but there's no way they'd get rid of design sharing, if not QR codes it'll most likely be something like the dream address, use their address at the able sisters and you could get the shared designs from that player, or worst case visit the dream towns and get the designs from Wendell.
Personally I hope they'll just add QR funcionality to the phone app.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 22, 2018)

Larger variety of PWP's


----------



## Stackhouse (May 23, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> -i want it to look similar to the mario kart tract (and definitely not like like pocket camp.



I want that too. That track looks amazing.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (May 27, 2018)

I don't want too much choice, I feel like that's not what animal crossing is about
Yet I do think New Leaf opened up my eyes to how limiting the game can sometimes be. The switch has the potential to add more to game, but not in the ways of villagers and household objects, but by messing around with the town layout, map, environment, outside appearances of your house but also of the buildings, such as the town hall

Something New leaf regressed on was map options, City Folk and the original game had much more varied options. you could have an island, several different ramp and waterfall layouts, ravines and peninsulas so to speak. It made the towns more distinct, aside from the river layout, the main distinction New Leaf kept. I hope the new game adds them back in, (I'd love to see the return of the dock from the game cube version) 

As much as I love New Leaf, I feel like for all of its progress there are still some roots that I wish the franchise would return to. Aerobics, anyone?


----------



## Garrett (May 27, 2018)

- look just like the Mario Kart 8 track
- observatory for Celeste
- have amiibo compatibility
- more returning villagers
- new species (tortoise & hedgehog)
- bigger shop for Leif
- ability to decide who enters town when your gates are open
- more daylight in summer, less daylight in winter
- pick where your villagers move to


----------



## Apriiil (May 29, 2018)

LET ME BE ABLE TO TURN PWP'S TO ANY ANGLE I WANT. 

It'd be nice if they would let us know someone is moving in, and then we could pick their spot. Ya know, get rid of the whole plot resetting things (or make it easier for me, someone who doesn't plot reset). 

A more varied town map? If that makes any sense... UGH just let me decide what I can do with my own town.

More QR design spots so I don't have to rely on second characters to hold town pathways I build/find online.


----------



## AccfSally (May 30, 2018)

Yeah, ugh..I hate to break to most of you...but the rude villagers aren't never coming back, especially how most people online (and real life) are very sensitive to almost anything.. even how small or not a huge issue and can be avoided by not buying/looking at it. (Not to mention they had to 'censored' Resetti in New Leaf)


More dialogue would be nice though
Sitting things in the center of a table.
Hanging things on the ceiling.


----------



## satine (Jun 7, 2018)

- The return of journals. I know, I know. Kinda lame, but that was always my favorite thing about AC for GC even though I was five and barely knew how to write anything other than my own name. You could buy them from Nook and they had different little decorations. It was cute, I miss it.
- An un-watered down version of the villager personalities. I mean, come on. Seriously? Cranky villagers are literally not cranky at all. Snooty villagers are just as bland. It's lame. Put some personality to the villagers again, it's so one-dimensional in New Leaf and I was really upset about this when it came out.
- Like another user said above, I'd love for there to be more part-time jobs available. I loved that part, it was fun. The game can get boring when there's nothing left to do, and this would definitely provide more options. I'd love for one of those to be your role in the HHD game, too.
- Again, like another user said –– credit cards. It'd make so many things so much more simple.
- I'm almost one hundred percent sure that skin tones and more customizable options for your appearance will be available. Why would they exclude that from their up and coming game when it was introduced in the two smaller games already released between now and New Leaf?
- I like what some people are saying about there being little backyards or something. That'd be kinda cute.
- 15 villager limit instead of 10! I have like 12 favorites so that makes it very difficult for me, personally, lol.
- This is an unpopular opinion but I don't really have the time/interest in the mobile game and I'm sure many people don't either, or don't have access to it somehow, so it'd be horrid for them to connect the two somehow. It'd take out a lot of the fun if you had to play one for the other. Doesn't sound like something they'd do but I've seen some people say something about that and I just. Ugh. Please, no.
- Main street was so lame. I loved the 'city' in City Folk and I'd super love for something like that to be implemented. Or maybe something similar to the main street in HHD. Just, more shops, please. 
- Aerobics! Tossing coins into the wishing well at New Year's! Sports Day! Those were so under-appreciated.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello Guys, here's my wishlist:

*Bigger Town:* ACNL town was a little bit smaller than the one in City Folk, so I would like a bigger town with more space for more villagers and more PWPS.  Also, I'd like the town to have certain biomes and climates. For example, imagine your town had a colder climate than your friend's one, so in your town pine trees and tulips and other things could be more common, but in your friend's hotter town, tropical fruits and insects would be more common. That would make towns a little bit more distinguishable from the others, and therefore you would have a reason more to visit your friend's town.

*Transport to other towns:* Now, talking about travelling to another towns. We've seen trains, buses, gates, taxis and even boats but... What if in the next AC instead of travelling by ground, you actually travelled to other towns by air? Just imagine riding your own, customizable hot air balloon to your friend's town! And of course, our pilot could be Porter!

*More PWPs:* Before I say anything, PWPs were one of the best features of ACNL! It gives your town a more customizabled look, and therefore making the town look more yours! But imagine, having more options for PWP'S! I mean, they could have inspiration from real life monuments, such as the Eiffel Tower, The Big Ben, the Statue of Liberty or just sticking to small things, like soccer goals or little ponds. Also, I would appreciate an easier way to put PWPs, just like the menu in HHD, and also being able to turn them so, for example, you benches could look more naturally placed. Lastly, I would like the PWP's maximum to go up.

*Holidays:* One of my favorite things about the AC series is that they use a real life clock, so they days pass at the same rythm as they do in real life. Therefore, Halloween or Christmas are even more fun to play in because you fell in that time of the year. However, I'd like for example a holiday of the Independence Day! It could be connected to the country you live in ( for example in July 4th, the american towns would celebrate it with fireworks and all the villagers out celebrating)  or, you could even create the Independence day of the town! Also, I would like some holidays to return, like the Cherry Blosom festival.

*Actual Paths:* New villagers moving into your beatiful paths is not funny. Al of that could end by being available to put paths as a PWP.

*More Mayor Work* Being mayor in ACNL was great, but what if you had even more chores to do? First, you would be the one selecting where new villagers would live. Also, you could do satisfaction polls around the town so the villagers could tell you which PWPs they would like!

Well guys, this is my wishlist. Sorry is some ideas seem a little farfetched, but dreaming is free. Also i watched a video about it and there I got may of the ideas i wrote here. Please check it and tell me what did you think!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt1LHFlBO6M&t=10s


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 21, 2018)

I have quite a few ideas when it comes to Animal Crossing on the switch:

1) My first idea like many other people is being able to customise villagers houses and their appearance. The houses should be done HHD style because it would make for a more easy and efficient way to redecorate! When it comes to the villagers appearance I think you should be able to chose their outfit, accessories and hats!

2) The second idea would have to be bigger towns!!! Im not talking massively different because they will become very difficult to manage if they are too big. The towns should be bigger to allow more space for landscaping, more public work projects and just more space in general for us to design and explore.

3) The transfer of bells! I think that transferring bells is too difficult especially when you get into the millions! I think that within the post office you should have a transfer bell option which will allow you to transfer bells from your account to someone elses without having to withdraw it all the time! You would need to have the person as your friend obviously in order to transfer the money!

4) Inventory! I think our inventory is way too small, especially when you have all of the equipment in it! I think if they dont end up making the inventory bigger they should have a different tab or area for our tools to allow a bit of extra space within the inventory for other items.

5) Where villagers move in! I dont think we should just be able to chose where villagers move in because it will make it too easy so I think that there should be a system to getting them to move in in a certain place... not sure what yet exactly!

6) Graphics!! I dont think they should have the game the same graphics as the ones in the mario kart track and think they should still keep it more cartoony looking instead of swaying to a more realistic side of graphics!


----------



## Espurr (Jul 23, 2018)

all y'all goin' on about micromanaging villager aesthetics and graphic design

and i'm still struggling with the pros and cons of amiibo move-ins


----------



## Stackhouse (Jul 23, 2018)

Smaller town.
Less villagers.
Online activity optional.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 23, 2018)

Disable amiibo move-ins.


----------



## Aaren (Jul 24, 2018)

I'd love to see this kind of things:

- More variations to the weather. Wind or thicker fog, for example. Or storms. Ahh. 
- It would be awesome too if nights were darker and you and the other villagers could use some kind of light source to see little better your surroundings. Not sure if that's too far from Animal Crossing style though. But I would love it.
- More details in grass. Like it has actual grass here and there, but they wouldn't affect the perfect town status like weeds do.
- More variations to the ocean waves.
- Adding more windows to your house.


... So yeah mostly I'm just hoping they would improve weather. I'm pretty happy with the gameplay.


----------



## projectx1991 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'd love to see the following:

? A visually richer world: 
   - Shadows from trees/buildings/animals etc
   - Trees that sway in the wind, leaves that fall. 
   - No more flat textures
   - Reflective Water

? A bigger village

   - I'd love for us to have more of a town than a village - the switch is capable of it.
   - High villager resident limit.

? Weather

   - I echo what others have said here - wind, fog etc.

 ? Jobs

   - I'd love more options for jobs so that we can keep ourselves occupied.

? Shops/Main Street

  - I'd get rid of the main street and focus on everything being inside your town. I feel like we need more shops and stores - a beach hut, an re-worked Nook store, a new hardware store, gardening shop, cafe etc....

 ? Other

  - The return of balls, aerobics and other lost features from the original.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 24, 2018)

i desperately want amiibo card support (please god i want the sanrio villagers) and the ability to send letters to my friends without having to be in their towns! the letter thing is very small and unlikely but i love sending my friends gifts with cute paper (or just funnies) and it'd be awesome if i could do that from my own town _ 」∠)_ unwanted letters wouldn't be a problem cuz assuming they use the best friend system again they could make it so only best friends can send each other letters!



kiwi-strawberry said:


> i just _really_ want there to a new feature in the post office where you can transfer bells/items to other player's towns. giving bells to people is way harder than it should be tbh. i do kinda hope that they don't push the new game towards being very online-oriented (as in, they push you to interact with players and stuff more than in ac:nl), but with their new paid service, it seems pretty likely. y'know, because nintendo's so poor, they just really need that extra money! *sweats nervously and tries to ignore Nintendo laughing evilly as they count the millions they've made off of pocket camp's fortune cookies*



also i hadn't thought of it before but what kiwi said above^^^


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2018)

For sure more customizations, storyline/quests, and more rewards.


----------



## Tri (Jul 28, 2018)

Well I think New Leaf is a swan song for the series as it is (in terms of mechanics, convenience and customization but not in presentation or writing), so my vision of SwitchCrossing would be a souped up NL with animal writing and interaction closer to that in GC and WW. A bit like the relationship between Smash Ultimate and Sm4sh*.

The Town and Control Over It
-Agree with the people who want tiered towns with explicit acres on the map. GC is just fun to walk around in, and easier to get perfect town deliberately without relying on the Beautiful initiative.
-Return of signposts so we don't have to have constant anxiety about villagers moving on our paths. I think understanding your layout immediately overweighs the possibility of unattractive setups.
-I don't personally like the main street but I understand how it's a boon for the town design superenthusiasts.
-I want to be able to place furniture outdoors, like in HHD! The tricky thing is how to keep outdoor furniture and public works distinctive enough, which still seems easy enough (I'd just downgrade most of the smaller ones to furniture and make public works for oversized pieces, building redesigns and new services)
-I'd like to see path patterns as a legit option in Able Sisters; path patterns made through AS would have a seperate inventory to your other patterns
-I'm leaning towards making things easier for customizers but I'd have the Amiibo card RVs not return (or at the very least not be any more powerful than tent campers). It's uncomfortably tone ruining to have *as an official mechanic* in the same way the newer Pokemon games encouraging competitive breeding is.
-On the other hand the way you treat villagers NEEDS to matter more for the purposes of moving. Get rid of the system where villagers of a personality type are more likely to move if that personality type is represented by others - even casual players would appreciate this.

Special Characters and Holidays
-Mayor should be able to control the weekly special characters to an extent, it's awkward they don't. Don't know whether banning a limited number of them or being able to request one the next day would be better (flavor versus convenience)
-Restoring the backstory arcs for Sable, Nook, Blathers etc is literally necessary. I remember most of them were obscure due to being date specific (?), so they should be unlocked through obvious milestones like "bells spent at Nook's"
-KK backstory arc is literally necessary, milestone being number of songs he's played
-Isabelle arc would be nice too, what milestone should it have?
-Resetti being optional felt very cheap
-With Wisp losing the weed pulling use he had in GC, could it be taken up by Leif as a relatively expensive service you can ask for any time? Would give him something to be memorable and lower the stress to returning players.

Controls / Other
-Happy Home Designer controls for moving furniture at the start

*Note that no comparison to Smash Ultimate can be made unless EVERYONE IS HERE! Welcome Amiibo felt like a proof of concept that they could finally handle this : D


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 30, 2018)

why would you want less?
and online has always been optional and im sure itll stay that way


----------



## Flare (Aug 2, 2018)

Would like if the New Leaf QR Codes would still be usable.

Oh yeah I personally like the friendship level up system in Pocket Camp so it would be nice for something similar to exist as well.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 3, 2018)

I want them to bring back Gamecube/WW personalities. They were so much more interesting and added charm to the games.

Also morning aerobics


----------



## Dormire (Aug 3, 2018)

HALF
TILE
PLACEMENT

HHD STYLE OF ARRANGING HOMES
also more villager personalities and species please!


----------



## Tri (Aug 16, 2018)

Adding more to my list:
-Skin customization when character is made!!! Maybe they could do it like the Sun/Moon opening and outright present you skin and eye choices in the vein of a passport image (I thought that was so cute!)
-I'm not keen on more villager species when we have so many underutilized, but I would like to see more variant models (lop eared rabbits, terrier dogs etc)
-the villager models redrawn in general. There are many designs that feel like holdovers from the lower polygon era.
-Since everyone of my NL villagers complain there's no events, I'd like to see the miscellanious town events from Wild World again (the flea market, Yay Day, town tune contest...)
-Speaking of the holidays connecting to town better, it would be cute if a rabbit villager could take Zipper's role if you have one (since it's implied to be a gig for him too).
-Maybe sacremonious but...I'd like to see the holiday furniture sets replaced with new ones. They don't feel as rewarding when I've owned them over so many games.
-Since this wasn't a given for City Folk...new hourly music


----------



## Stackhouse (Aug 16, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> why would you want less?
> and online has always been optional and im sure itll stay that way



Because 10 is too many for my liking. 
That's my personal feeling on this. 

It shouldn't affect anyone else.


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 20, 2018)

I just want special NPCS to play a more active role in the game again. A lot of the NPCS are either doing something different entirely or they?re doing the same thing but what they?ve been known for has become completely redundant. Or you rarely see them unless certain conditions are met. Which makes sense, but I miss the days when you?d find Pascal musing on the beach about some deep stuff before he?d jump into the water and swim away. Or for NPCS like Jingle. Once you get his set, he?s basically redundant. It?s not like it?s hard to achieve either, because it?s readily available in Timmy & Tommy?s. I just miss when things actually felt like an achievement, and it wasn?t just handed to you. Same as Saharah. I liked when I had to actually work for things. I also hope the town has two layers again, like city folk. It made the village feel that more huge, and it?d be perfect especially as we have a limit of 10 villagers and PWPS now. Since it does get quite crowded in ACNL when you have 10 villagers + pwps.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 20, 2018)

Stackhouse said:


> Because 10 is too many for my liking.
> That's my personal feeling on this.
> 
> It shouldn't affect anyone else.



it doesnt affect me at all, just was curious the reason why from your point of view for wanting those, in my opinion i think larger towns with the chance of more villagers but you can set the limit would be better ie for example there could be a max of 15 but you set it so no more than 8 can live there or something like that


----------



## Stackhouse (Aug 21, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> it doesnt affect me at all, just was curious the reason why from your point of view for wanting those, in my opinion i think larger towns with the chance of more villagers but you can set the limit would be better ie for example there could be a max of 15 but you set it so no more than 8 can live there or something like that



Setting a limit is what I meant. 

I'd have more room for projects and landscaping. 

That's what interests me.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 21, 2018)

Junee said:


> - Constellation designing to return!



The constellation thing should definitely return. I personally didn't use it much, but I think it'd be great to have Celeste go back to her passion. She can juggle managing the museum shop and stargazing. Like, she can be snoozing in the shop during the day, and then after a certain time, she'll appear in her conservatory and you can just go up an extra flight of stairs to find her.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 21, 2018)

Stackhouse said:


> Setting a limit is what I meant.
> 
> I'd have more room for projects and landscaping.
> 
> That's what interests me.



that would be pretty interesting to be able to do 
i want a bigger town because i always put off doing a lot of things with my town because it feels too small


----------



## Stackhouse (Aug 21, 2018)

It probably feels too small because it's choked up with villagers.


----------



## Tri (Aug 21, 2018)

*Justs copypastes Senshi's last post*
You're absolutely right. I wanted to just change up the holiday items but that's only part of the problem in why holidays became stale.
I'm reminded of the trading sidequest in WW (which had the turban, massage chair and others as exclusives)...if there were more of them and a little clearer how to start that could be another way to restore significant interaction with the special NPCs.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't think there will be an acnl on the switch, so idk what will me my silly wish.


----------



## blindPersecutor (Aug 23, 2018)

Oh man I would love windy days with wind chimes or comments. Give plants to ponds and rivers- like the lily pads in the GameCube game. Yards please for villagers and players! Maybe be invited to help decorate a best villager friend’s house a la HHD. More bushes! Or bushes that can stay the same year round. Also I wish they would bring back the cute paper fans and stuff from the fireworks festival in GC...


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 23, 2018)

Stackhouse said:


> It probably feels too small because it's choked up with villagers.


thats possible but me id rather have a bigger town all together because id really like to make a foresty town <3


----------



## Stackhouse (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, I want a smaller town, and mine is a forest town.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 25, 2018)

Returns from previous mainline games (+tweaks):

‣ option to ask if the villager needs help (possibly might come back since ACC brought it back)
‣ the endless games of finding villager after villager in a chain of borrowing a single item, because that was fun and felt rewarding
‣ AC:AF mini-games from console items
‣ villager and NPC dialogue more true to their personalities
‣ Blathers to have more to blather on about again! perhaps extra details about the donations that's not on the exhibit signs or he can automatically go on tangent like before but there be an option to stop him or encourage him to continue after smaller amounts of dialogue
‣ journals
‣ ability to get a part-time job from Nook, but this time at Nook's Homes AND part-time job delivering furniture, but this time for the Nooklings (both optional pursuits)
‣ that uniform from AC:GCN (if getting part-time job from Nooklings)
‣ morning aerobics
‣ discontinued villager returns (if Smash can do it, so can AC!)


New things & from spin-offs:

‣ new personalities; e.g. nerdy, traditional, gamer, shy
‣ lemurs and Junee's idea of micro bat and separate macro bat villager categories
‣ personal yards to put furniture in for more home customization
‣ obviously, skin tones and the more precise furniture placement from HHD & WA
‣ at night, an option for leisure conversation with Blathers in which he talks about his old university days or whatever else
‣ more character development and side conversations with NPCs in general
‣ villagers to interact with items within their environments, similar to HHD and ACC
‣ ForgottenT's biome idea + a couple PWPs unique to each biome (shared PWP options could look slightly different due to respective climate & elements)


----------

